# vpn lässt sich nicht einrichten



## Brille (17. November 2007)

moin moin auch, ich versuche schon heute den ganzen tag eine vpn aufzubauen, habe zwei rechner, beide haben xp pro und ich weiss auch wie man nen server bzw. nen client aufzieht. nur habe ich folgendes problem, und das kann ich euch am besten mt einem screen zeigen 

p.s. im anhang findet ihr die grafik dazu, wie kann ich jetze nen vpn tunnel zwischen den beiden rechnern erstellen?  

habe es mit open vpn versucht ist aber für mich noch schwieriger


----------



## Gismon (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

du schreibst, dass du weißt, wie es geht, aber ich will dir trotzdem meine Anleitung mal zukommen lassen. Vielleicht hilft sie dir weiter.

Die habe ich irgendwo im Internet gefunden; ich finde sie sehr gut und ausführlich.

www.gismon.de/vpn.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Brille (18. November 2007)

danke auch  für die  hilfe und die pdf das problem ist nur das ich net auswählen kann diesen radio butten, vonwegen vpn-verbindung zulassen und ich aber dennoch wissen will, wie ich wieder an den rankomme


----------



## Gismon (18. November 2007)

hi,

das hört sich sehr seltsam an.

Bist du mit einem Benutzer angemeldet, der Admin-Rechte hat?

Eigentlich sollte das Einrichten von vpn sehr einfach sein.

Ich habe nochmals etwas zum Lesen gefunden.

Gruß
http://www.microsoft.com/austria/windowsxp/pro/vpn.mspx


----------



## Brille (18. November 2007)

ja habe einen benutzer der adminrechte hat und doch kann ich den punkt (VP-Verbindung zulassen) nicht wählen


----------



## Gismon (19. November 2007)

hi,

ich bin der Meinung, dass bei dir etwas nicht stimmt.

Es ist sehr seltsam, dass du diesen Button nicht betätigen kannst.

Mache mal bitte Folgendes:

1. auf "Start" klicken
2. auf "Ausführen" klicken
3. den Befehl "control userpasswords2" eintippen und Return

Teile mir dann bitte mit, ob dein Administrator-Konto bei den Gruppen der Administratoren angesiedelt ist und Vollzugriff hat bzw. eingeschränkte Rechte.

Gruß


----------

